# 5 minute hot mud



## rjconstructs (Apr 26, 2009)

$30 for another gadget...i'll pass.


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

small batches it is so nice .cleans easy . though if doing alot the constant cleaning is a pain . due to the perfect batches it makes it is worth having on hand .


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

rjconstructs said:


> $30 for another gadget...i'll pass.


I'd lose it anyway.


----------



## CarpenterRN (Dec 3, 2009)

So I have always used tape on repairs and this is the first time I've heard of not using it in certain cases. How big of an area are you all talking about where you don't use tape, as in max size before you would use it?


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I just did one about 6 x 6 on a ceiling with lots of window light. Flatness was key. Backer was 1/2 plywood scrap.


----------



## CarpenterRN (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks Mark. So how do you do it? Hot mud for the initial coats and finish with AP?


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I’ve been doing no tape repairs for 20 yrs. basically leave 1/4” gap. bevel edge of drywall on both sides. Pack/press in 5 min mud. Float and skim with 5. Last tight skim with AP if you want.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

dougkruyt said:


> I have been using 5 minute hot mud for on drywall repair jobs for a several years. On small cut outs left by electricians or plumbers and fixing water leaks. I found that most jobs can be finished in one visit. I do not tape unless it is a large job. After applying the hot mud I smooth he area with a blade and then top over the hot mud with normal joint compound. I then texture with five minute oil based texture and it is ready to paint. I have found that 5 minute hot mud is very strong and therefore I don't need to tape on the small jobs. I hve not had any problems or issues so far.


I use water base texture. I believe the oil will seal in the moisture and cause problems. 
5 min sets but does not dry unless you use fans or heat gun. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Leo G said:


> You don't install? I'm messing with crap drywall jobs all the time.



I install, but I still don't do drywall & I don't paint unless I can spray it in the shop. I'm also a hardwood floor guy & I don't roll carpet either. I know drywallers, painters & carpet guys. I either call them to solve my problems, or give their # to the homeowner.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

hdavis said:


> I've seen that mixing ball., haven't tried it. How easy is it to get the mud out and get it cleaned up?


I guess it would work ok- kindy pricey for a cut out ball and a spinning cake pan item. Cleaning out the mud (if using 5 min mud) should be simple. Anything left over will start to harden and should crumble pretty easy.


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

it is not for everyone .price is cheap if it works for you .cleans very easily ,nothing sticks to it .


----------

